

Flying Spaghetti Monster is real - dmolony
http://www.iflscience.com/flying-spaghetti-monster-real

======
AnimalMuppet
Er, that's the _swimming_ spaghetti monster. Not the same...

~~~
dmolony
His Noodliness moves in mysterious waves.

